# New Guy Here



## RobertoRojo (Feb 24, 2021)

Howdy,
 I am new to the forums, checking in to say Hello.
I consider myself a "seasoned rookie" when it comes to smoking. 
I have been smoking on an entry level smoker (Dyna Glo vertical offset) for the last 3 years or so. 
Born and Raised in Texas, also lived in NV, CA, NY, VA and IN.
Was in the Navy for 9 years.
I have been living in Indianapolis for the last 13 years.
Hmm, What else about me;
4 kids, a wife and a mortgage...

Anyhoot, good to meet Y'all.


----------



## JC in GB (Feb 24, 2021)

Welcome from Wisconsin.

JC


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 24, 2021)

Welcome from Gilbert, AZ! RAY


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 24, 2021)

Welcome from Tennessee


----------



## Wurstmeister (Feb 24, 2021)

Welcome from SC. 
John


----------



## PPG1 (Feb 24, 2021)

a second welcome from SC


----------



## BBQ Bird (Feb 24, 2021)

Welcome from Seattle, WA.  How do you like the DynaGlow?  I was seriously considering it, but ended up going in another direction.


----------



## TheBBQChef (Feb 24, 2021)

Welcome from MO and a fellow Navy vet!


----------



## RobertoRojo (Feb 24, 2021)

BBQ Bird said:


> Welcome from Seattle, WA.  How do you like the DynaGlow?  I was seriously considering it, but ended up going in another direction.



Thank you
 I have enjoyed it. I do not have a lot to compare it to though. My biggest "pro" for it is the cost. My biggest "con" is the size. You have to either cut a rack of ribs in half or hang them in order to fit. My next buy will most likely be an Oklahoma Joe or something around the $500-$600 range. (my second post to the forums relates to this (-: )


----------



## RobertoRojo (Feb 24, 2021)

TheBBQChef said:


> Welcome from MO and a fellow Navy vet!



Thank you,
I was stationed in San Diego on the USS Cape Cod then to the USS Mckee and ended in Ballston Spa NY. 
I was a Hull Technician aka "HT" (started as a welder and later transitioned into a weld inspector)


----------



## Steve H (Feb 24, 2021)

Welcome from NY!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 24, 2021)

Welcome from Iowa!

Ryan


----------



## TheBBQChef (Feb 24, 2021)

RobertoRojo said:


> Thank you,
> I was stationed in San Diego on the USS Cape Cod then to the USS Mckee and ended in Ballston Spa NY.
> I was a Hull Technician aka "HT" (started as a welder and later transitioned into a weld inspector)


Very cool! I was an FC (Fire Control man) stationed mostly in San Diego, my last command being USS STERETT DDG-104. I was part of the PRECOM crew so spent a year and a half in Bath, ME while she was being built. I also served aboard USS BARRY DDG-52 and USS STETHEM DDG-63. I even did a shore tour recruiting in the San Diego area. I worked on the AEGIS Weapon System and Close-In Weapon System mostly and also did boardings, force protection, etc.


----------



## kruizer (Feb 24, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## luvcatchingbass (Feb 24, 2021)

Welcome from ND


----------



## daspyknows (Feb 24, 2021)

Welcome from sunny California


----------



## 912smoker (Feb 24, 2021)

Welcome from SE Ga..
Father was Navy and son is on his 10th yr in. Corpsman on duty at Camp Lejeune


----------



## OldSmoke (Feb 24, 2021)

Welcome from Oregon!


----------



## MadMax281 (Feb 24, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Houston, Texas.


----------



## Smoking Allowed (Feb 24, 2021)

WELCOME!!


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 24, 2021)

Another welcome from ND.


----------



## PPG1 (Feb 24, 2021)

Nice to see alot here are fellow navy shipmates.  Spent 4 years MM on Submarine USS Sargo SSN583.  Left Subs and spent 8 more years as an EOD Tech.  Best Job I ever had


----------

